# Doctrine Man does Planning



## dimsum (3 Sep 2016)

I was debating whether to put this under this thread or the "funny pix and video" thread.  Turns out underneath the humour, there are some good points.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhUTUr0ha-o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I was debating whether to put this under this thread or the "funny pix and video" thread.  Turns out underneath the humour, there are some good points.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhUTUr0ha-o&feature=youtu.be



...especially #7    :nod:


----------

